# hay residue



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

How much hay should be left on ground after baling rounds ? Just baled orchard grass 2nd. cutting and seems a lot more left on ground than from 1st. cutting. Some places is 2/4 inches high, other sections are 0-1 inches. What I was thinking was to fast ground speed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it could be like swmnhay was saying that that the hay underneath the windrow was not raked.....meaning that the windrow was thrown on top of unraked hay. For example, if this was raked with a V rake(wheel rake) and the rake did not have a center kick wheel the windrow will be thrown on top of unraked hay underneath the windrow. Or, maybe the windrow was a little wider than the pickup on the baler.....or, maybe the baler operator was weaving to fill both sides of the bale chamber with a narrower windrow. It could be a number of things.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

2 - 4 of hay left on the ground is a lot. Is your pickup to ground clearance adjusted properly?

I don't think it would be too much ground speed - which usually results in a clogged intake.


----------

